# Can anyone identify this for me?!



## mrshagzsf (Jan 28, 2009)

This little guy showed up in my new tank a few days ago. He opens and closed sometimes but is mostly wide open..


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like it could be a rock anemone


----------



## FreeEnterprise (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah, looks like a rock anenome to me too.


----------



## maryg (Feb 8, 2009)

Does it retract when you touch it? If it does it is bad. If it doesn't then you should be ok.


----------

